# Cuttle bone



## Zicnnet

Has any one given their mice cuttle bone to eat?

P.s. My name is Jamie. Just joined the forum today. I posted myself in the "introduce yourself" forum. Couldn't wait to start asking questions. =]


----------



## Zicnnet

Ya know. Cuttle bone that you give to birds for calcium? Well, I grind it up and give it to my geckos for their calcium. They do outstanding on it and talk about how much cheaper it is. So! I gave it to my mice and they chewed it up in a day. So I'm wondering if its a good calcium supply for them as well, plus I'm sure its good for their teeth. Anyone?


----------



## WillowDragon

Personally i have never tried it with my mice... would be interested to see if anyone else had!

I used to give it to my giant african land snails! *winks*

Willow xx


----------



## Zicnnet

Thanks for the reply. I guess I'm the only odd ball to try it. Lol


----------



## Myth

Tried it as a distraction with one of my devout bar-chewing hamsters and went down well.
Opinions varied some liked some didn't - same with my meeces, some more interested in it than others. :roll:


----------



## SarahC

I've used it as well,no interest from the mice but it would have been useful if they did like it.


----------



## tinyfish

My mice like the mineral stones (not grit stones) I get for my pigeons (same composition as the rodent stones, but bigger and cheaper). Although some will chew up the entire stone into little bits for fun and destroying it in the process.


----------



## SarahC

I've used the horse lick version,also big and cheap.


----------



## Zicnnet

Thanks for the reply's. I'll try the horse licks, never thought of that!


----------



## WillowDragon

I'm gonna buy some cuttle bone next time I get paid I think... see if my meeces like it 

Willow xx


----------



## Jack Garcia

I have to buy cuttlefish bone for my finches. Sometimes I will throw a chunk in with the meece but they don't seem to touch it. I give nursing and pregnant does scrambled eggs, however, and I have been known to put ground cuttlefish bone in there.


----------



## tinyfish

that's a good idea the scrambled egg, I will have to try that!! (with and without cuttle bone)


----------



## Jack Garcia

All my nursing and pregnant does LOVE scrambled egg. I use olive oil rather than butter to cook it, though. I'm not sure if that really helps make it healthier, but I do it anyway. 

In addition to the ground cuttlefish bone, you can also put whole oats, smashed up peas (just smash them with a fork), and a myriad of other nutritious things in there. Mine love it with spinach, too.


----------



## WillowDragon

My meece LOVE scrambled egg hehe

I don't do it often though, as a treat. Never though of putting oats in it though! Will definately have to try that! hehe

Willow xx


----------



## Jack Garcia

Yeah, mine only get it when they're busy making nutrients for their babies (males never or almost never get it). I've also mixed millet in with the eggs. You can use your imagination, really. The mice don't care if it doesn't look the prettiest.


----------



## WillowDragon

what about mealworms? hehe

Willow xx


----------



## tinyfish

mine love millet - budgie seed-, I think it's like popcorn to them!


----------



## Jack Garcia

If you think the budgie seed is like popcorn, give them some of the millet still on the spray (sold for birds)! Mine devour it as though there's no tomorrow!

Willow, if you wanted to add mealworms to scrambled eggs, I don't see why you couldn't!

One other thing: when I make scrambled eggs for my mommas, I prepare it with human infant formula, not regular milk. I do this to make sure it's as chock full of protein, fat, and nutrients as possible so the growing babies get good nutrition.


----------



## WillowDragon

My meeces have budgie seed in the mix i make for them, and get millet sprays once a week.

Its brilliant watching them with it, they don't know whether to munch or play! hehe I 'hang' it in thier tubs so they can climb on it hehe

Willow xx


----------



## tinyfish

i must try the millet sprays!

Love your website Jack! You have lovely mice! The gold colour is beautiful!


----------



## Zicnnet

Oh yeah, mine will go nuts over millet spray! I love watching them take it apart. And I'll have to try eggs! I've never heard that... =] Thanks


----------

